# Western gunfighters



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

scale 1:32


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome build


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Definitely awesome Job building and painting. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks like something out of an Italian western! Fantastic! I like the horse in the background, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

that is sweet!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

John Wayne vs Lee Van Cleef? Similar clothing. Very good.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*gunfighters*

Nice work!

Phil K


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I love it!

One of my favorite viewing pleasures.

Where did you get the "parts"?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A western moment frozen in time.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

That's great work. Would be cool if you did a diorama of "Once Upon A Time in the West".


----------

